# dumme kois



## Jürgen-V (29. Juli 2008)

hi 
gestern mußte ich leider veststellen das ich 2 dumme kois im teich habe. 

da fängt doch glatt mein butterfly-mänchen an eier abzulegen
und das allerbeste...unsere "lady" (weibchen) jagt ihm hinterher. 

die beiden haben doch glatt ihr geschlecht verwechselt:crazy 

und sowas muß natürlich mir passieren.


----------



## Trautchen (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: dumme kois*

Tja Jürgen, da haste wohl was falsch gemacht. Was fütterste denn?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: dumme kois*

am besten machst du denen mal vor wie es richtig geht .... 


und zeigst anhand einer Tafel wie ein Mänlein und wie ein Weiblein aussieht

... nach einer Woche solltest du sie dann einen Test schreiben lassen und bei bestehen dann die praktische Prüfung veranlassen ...


----------



## Trautchen (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: dumme kois*

... wer weiß Ralf vielleicht sind sie ja aber schon ein paar Mal durchgefallen...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: dumme kois*

Wie soll ein Milchner Eier ablegen Jürgen ?


----------



## Trautchen (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: dumme kois*

... bei Jürgens Fischen geht das....


----------



## Jürgen-V (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: dumme kois*

hi
jetzt hört aber auf.   

ich dachte echt das der butterfly ein rüde ist

und bei der lady sagte mein koihändler das es eben ein weibchen ist.

eigentlich hätte ich es ja wissen müssen. 

in der tierwelt ist es so wie bei den menschen....
die mänchen sind halt einfach die schöneren.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: dumme kois*



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> die mänchen sind halt einfach die schöneren.



Hattest du etwa Zweifel Jürgen ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Und sag doch bitte nicht Rüde


----------



## Trautchen (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: dumme kois*



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> in der tierwelt ist es so wie bei den menschen....
> die mänchen sind halt einfach die schöneren.




Und deshalb legen sie dann Eier, alles klar


----------



## Christine (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: dumme kois*



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> in der tierwelt ist es so wie bei den menschen....
> die mänchen sind halt einfach die schöneren.




  

Womit mal wieder bewiesen wäre, daß Jürgen pausenlos und ständig irgendetwas verwechselt....


----------



## Trautchen (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: dumme kois*

Männer halt, Christine, die glauben das was sie glauben wollen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: dumme kois*

Also bis eben mochte ich dich ganz gerne Christine  

Und ich beziehe hier ganz klar Stellung zu Jürgen, obwohl ich mir nicht mehr sicher bin ob er ein Milchner ist


----------



## Trautchen (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: dumme kois*

.... also das würde ich jetzt aber auch mal gerne wissen.


----------



## Christine (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: dumme kois*

Normalerweise heißt es in solchen Situationen ja immer

"WIR WOLLEN BILDER SEHEN, WIR WOLLEN BILDER SEHEN..."

Aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich das wirklich will


----------



## Jürgen-V (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: dumme kois*

hi
ich ein milchner:evil 



> "WIR WOLLEN BILDER SEHEN, WIR WOLLEN BILDER SEHEN..."



ach christinchen....du würdest mir zu füßen liegen.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: dumme kois*

Hallo Zusammen!



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> ach christinchen....du würdest mir zu füßen liegen.



Wobei jetzt wieder mal bewiesen ist, das Jürgen öfters mal was verwechselt.  


( Liebe Mods: Dieser Beitrag ist " OffTopic " )
.


----------



## Christine (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: dumme kois*



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> ich ein milchner:evil
> 
> ach christinchen....du würdest mir zu füßen liegen.



Ja, bestimmt


----------



## Trautchen (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: dumme kois*

Christine: 


... ich schmeiß´ mich weg...


----------



## Jürgen-V (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: dumme kois*

hi
:friede :friede :friede 

hiermit gebe ich mich öffentlich vom schwächeren geschlecht (frauen)
geschlagen.

gebt jetzt blos ruhe mädels.:beeten


----------



## Christine (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: dumme kois*

Lieber Jürgen!

Weise Entscheidung


----------



## sister_in_act (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: dumme kois*



> eigentlich hätte ich es ja wissen müssen.
> 
> in der tierwelt ist es so wie bei den menschen....
> die mänchen sind halt einfach die schöneren



ich hätte eigentlich ganz gern gewußt, was du so rauchst jürgen... 
 :cigar   

grüßle
ulla


----------

